# A nice fish but then I looked at price!



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok he is a really nice fish but the price blew me away. 

Do you think he is worth 500 bucks?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1362997203


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW, I looked at some of the sellers other fish, and their not going to get any bids at those prices!!! 0-o
But he is a very beautiful fish. Just not worth $500.00


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

LOL He's gorgeous alright...but uh...that's gotta be a typo...!!!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

He's so pretty, but not $500 dollars pretty


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

OMG not a typo...LOL...that's just crazy...


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Hopefully these sellers will realize one day that some of the prices they charge are INSANE and they will never sell the fish! Like the EE Aquastar has up for $1000! Just not worth it!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow. I don't think he's worth $500 but what do I know ....


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> Hopefully these sellers will realize one day that some of the prices they charge are INSANE and they will never sell the fish! Like the EE Aquastar has up for $1000! Just not worth it!


EE's can't even be shown! How the heck are they expecting to get that much for it? Sorry, I've got a price limit on everything that is entirely dependent on its lifespan. <10 yrs, $50 or less. People are crazy


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

way to much. these sellers are crazy.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

would or has anyone ever paid that much for a betta? I see some other fish for sale for ridiculous prices like 1000 and I just don't get it.


----------



## koincidenskis (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful guy. My splurge limit would be $50... only $450 left to go hahahhha
:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

Bombalurina asked (rhetorically) in one post (about a related fish), "Does it poop gold or something?":

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=130717&highlight=poop+gold


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

He is GORGEOUS. But $500? Never. Amazing fish and wonderful work by the breeder, but that price!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah I was all excited ready to order him then wham! I actually have no problem paying top dollar for great genetics like up to 70-100 even. 500? C'mon man. I was just shocked so had to share.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Àt first, I thought maybe it was a typo and they meant $50. But then I looked at their other auctions and the fish were all $200. So I guess it's not a typo. He's a reallllllly pretty fish. But I cannot imagine paying $500 for one fish.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Or this one maybe?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1363197074


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

wow! omg!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That is an extremely well-formed fish, but AquaStar does, to my knowledge, have a reputation for overpricing his fish by a fair margin.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

You all have missed the why, for a second time....It's is a king/giant butterfly halfmoon fish that is damn near perfect, The seller is the only person I have seen with such a quality fish and has been breeding and culling hard to get those results........If it was my fish he would be priceless and I would not sell him at all, but if I were trying to sell him I would make sure people realised he was a king/giant and I would start the bidding at 200 and let the chips fall where they may...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I do agree with you, but some people do not see that. If I was looking around AB and saw a fish like that at 200 I would think nothing of it and leave because I'm not a breeder and I don't want a fish that is $200+ let alone $1,000!
Some people just buy for the fish, you would have to get just the right buyer.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Why would you assume we all missed the WHY? or don't know who the breeder is? Its not like Giants are all that rare either as I have a few myself. Its not priceless its overpriced. Not even the only one he has I guarantee you. It is price gouging plain and simple. I grant you that the value of something is whatever a fool will pay for it in the market. Nobody said it wasn't a darn nice fish.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

logisticsguy said:


> Why would you assume we all missed the WHY? or don't know who the breeder is? Its not like Giants are all that rare either as I have a few myself. Its not priceless its overpriced. Not even the only one he has I guarantee you. It is price gouging plain and simple. I grant you that the value of something is whatever a fool will pay for it in the market. Nobody said it wasn't a darn nice fish.


Don't try to save face by saying "I have several kings/giants" you have ZERO kings/giants that look like this. None of us know who the breeder is besides his name on aquabid, So if you have a king/giant that looks like any of his post a pic


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Stone said:


> Don't try to save face by saying "I have several kings/giants" you have ZERO kings/giants that look like this. None of us know who the breeder is besides his name on aquabid, So if you have a king/giant that looks like any of his post a pic


Save Face? From what? I think he has started charging way too much lately. Is that lost on you? Go blow a g on him if he is worth it. I look forward to seeing your bid. Did I say I have a good of Giants? No. Jeez.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

stone so your saying you would pay the thousand bucks for that betta.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Good lord! I love bettas but for $500-$1000 it better make solid gold fry or at least poop out gold nuggets.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I would pay 200 for one that nice, but 500 is a bit much for me, if I was a breeder, which I might become someday I want to do giants/kings I love my giants/kings I might pay that much for one to save me the work/culling of about 10 or so generations of breeding and culling to get fish that look like him, The guy who developed halfmoons to what they are spent 2 years of breeding to set the standard so yeah I am sure if he could have gotten a leg up and saved a ton of breeding and culling he would have.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

logisticsguy said:


> Save Face? From what? I think he has started charging way too much lately. Is that lost on you? Go blow a g on him if he is worth it. I look forward to seeing your bid. Did I say I have a good of Giants? No. Jeez.


save face by not reading the fact that it was a giant/king, and again you saying I have kings/giants like the ones sold at petco says about nill, that would be like buying a crowntail at walmart and expecting to win best in show at a betta show, even though kings are not being shown yet I am willing to say one day they will be, even halfmoons and crowntails were considered junk till a breeder spent a ton of time and money in developing them and setting a standard, kind of like how veiltails the most common of bettas are not shown at all because there is no standard for them.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Stone said:


> Well I would pay 200 for one that nice, but 500 is a bit much for me, if I was a breeder, which I might become someday I want to do giants/kings I love my giants/kings I might pay that much for one to save me the work/culling of about 10 or so generations of breeding and culling to get fish that look like him, The guy who developed halfmoons to what they are spent 2 years of breeding to set the standard so yeah I am sure if he could have gotten a leg up and saved a ton of breeding and culling he would have.


What do you mean "I might pay that much for one to save me the work/culling of about 10 or so generations of breeding and culling" According to you the fish is priceless, so $500 is a steal! You kind of defeat your own point by saying you would only pay $200 on a priceless fish. You should bid on him now before the opportunity gets past you buddy :shock:


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't think many of us missed the WHY. I realized it was a giant straight away, but even so, the price is still ridiculous IMO. I agree with you on $200. I personally wouldn't buy him, but I think it's a reasonable price. $500 is just overshooting it though


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow is all I can say..... He is beautiful but the price on him is absolutely _ridiculous....._


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Stone said:


> save face by not reading the fact that it was a giant/king, and again you saying I have kings/giants like the ones sold at petco says about nill, that would be like buying a crowntail at walmart and expecting to win best in show at a betta show, even though kings are not being shown yet I am willing to say one day they will be, even halfmoons and crowntails were considered junk till a breeder spent a ton of time and money in developing them and setting a standard, kind of like how veiltails the most common of bettas are not shown at all because there is no standard for them.


I have never purchased a fish at Petco or Walmart. WTH are you talking about? I said it wasnt worth 1000 bucks and then you agreed with me. Are you sure Im the guy that needs to save face?

Your words. ".It's is a king/giant butterfly halfmoon fish that is damn near perfect" I never even brought up that it was a giant...you did to justify the price.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Hail0788 said:


> Good lord! I love bettas but for $500-$1000 it better make solid gold fry or at least poop out gold nuggets.


LOL my thoughts precisely.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

looks like a heated debate here. 

i wouldnt pay that much for a fish either, chances are seller's raising a fuss to get attention to the lower priced fish. his other line is normally priced. i dont know if id pay 100 for a fish but if it had the right stuff (pet only) then id be tempted.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> What do you mean "I might pay that much for one to save me the work/culling of about 10 or so generations of breeding and culling" According to you the fish is priceless, so $500 is a steal! You kind of defeat your own point by saying you would only pay $200 on a priceless fish. You should bid on him now before the opportunity gets past you buddy :shock:


Yes he would be priceless if I owned him I would not be selling him hence priceless, has peoples reading comprehension dropped sharply in the past 10 years? To me all of MY fish ARE PRICELESS, I would not sell a single one of them even my mutt veiltails, but I guess to you there is a price on YOUR fish so how much for your favorite?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

In the end I agree with Stone that he is a terrific starting point for a breeder. 

Also that he is worth about 200 bucks.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aquastar is known for being ridiculous. As for the first salamander, he is show quality and an amazing fish but $500? That's ignorant to ask for so much. I really do not understand what stone is saying, sorry. And black orchid is not even the best black, too much blue.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

logisticsguy said:


> In the end I agree with Stone that he is a terrific starting point for a breeder.
> 
> Also that he is worth about 200 bucks.


See now we have an understanding, he is worth more than a "normal" king/giant if you wanted to develop a line of fish with those traits, and the time saved and the expense you would save with him vs I would guess 6 or so generations of breeding father/daughter then brother/sister breeding would be a big step up I would pay 200 for that, 500 I dunno seems steep but in the end how much money and time would it save you? maybe a breeder can speak up and say how much it costs them to raise a batch of fry, well a big batch of fry, from what I understand the kings/giants cluth size is quite bit bigger than their smaller cousins


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

King and giants have the same amount of babies, just born larger. 1200 and 500 are too much to pay for a single male however nice. You would never, ever make 1200 back from a spawn, and if you can't find the right female all of those traits (which are all recessive by the way [Hm, ee, black]) are lost. Breeding to f6 costs a ton and by the time you get there fry deformities will go way up. You said earlier something about breeding to f10? That is not possible. They will be so inbred by then that all the fry will be really messed up, if the parents are even fertile. You must outcross at f6 or earlier, once again losing recessive traits if you don't find the right mate.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Stone said:


> See now we have an understanding, he is worth more than a "normal" king/giant if you wanted to develop a line of fish with those traits, and the time saved and the expense you would save with him vs I would guess 6 or so generations of breeding father/daughter then brother/sister breeding would be a big step up I would pay 200 for that, 500 I dunno seems steep but in the end how much money and time would it save you? maybe a breeder can speak up and say how much it costs them to raise a batch of fry, well a big batch of fry, from what I understand the kings/giants cluth size if quite bit bigger than their smaller cousins


My problem with it is that he and another breeder are charging 2-5 X what they are worth imo. When you convert the value of 1000 USD to Thai Baht and what that will purchase in Thailand it is just ridiculous jmho. If he gets 1000 for it then that really is what its worth. It wont be from me. :|


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

As far as I know about the IBC:
"Dumbos" and black orchids cannot be shown. Hence, that fish, no matter how nice, would NOT be worth $1200 to me, as a fancier, or as a breeder.

ALSO, to get babies similar to him, you'd have to have a comparable female. Not a Petco "Queen" or "dumbo", and I'm not a betting woman, but I'm willing to wager that he'd charge a similar price for a suitable mate to either of these males. So, would you be willing to pay (in the case of the black EE) $2400 for fish that you can't even show?

I'm not that serious about breeding at this point, and when I do decide to get into that portion of the hobby, it'll be for fish that I can show, alongside my own personal line of combining two of my favorites.

They certainly are very nice fish, just not for those prices.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Stone said:


> Yes he would be priceless if I owned him I would not be selling him hence priceless, has peoples reading comprehension dropped sharply in the past 10 years? To me all of MY fish ARE PRICELESS, I would not sell a single one of them even my mutt veiltails, but I guess to you there is a price on YOUR fish so how much for your favorite?


Okay, point taken about your fishes being priceless to you. I apologize for misunderstanding. But the fact that you, yourself, would start the bidding at $200... that you would only pay $200 for him... and that (as a future breeder) you only MIGHT buy him for $500 despite his "damn perfectness" only proves that you also think he is being overpriced. That's all we are saying. I think most of us agree that it's a stunning fish and there probably aren't many giants, if any, like him. Props to the breeder for getting to a fish like this.

Of course there are crazy people out there that have spare money and would buy a fish at that price, but the rest of us mortals (apparently yourself included) think $500 is a bit of a stretch ^^;


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

So, basically, we are all agreed that we acknowledge that these fish are stunningly beautiful, well-formed and that the breeder has worked very hard to get them like that, but $500 (or $1200) is a bit much. 

So, why were we arguing? :s (Don't answer that, let's not have more debating. )


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Definitely a gorgeous one. But not a $500 fish. That said, I'm not sure if I've seen any betta I feel is worth $500....LOL.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah we all agree he is worth more than average and that he would be a good starting point for a breeder, it would be just a matter of how much time and effort you wanted to bypass.I agree he is over priced but hell a lot of the fish on aquabid are overpriced especially when you factor in the 35+ bucks for transhipping.That being said I might get one of his 200 dollar fish......I am hoping they do not sell a few more rounds and he drops the prices, one can only hope


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Every time you buy a fish, you have to factor in "shipping", even if it's driving to the pet store to pick up one of theirs. That's gas in your tank or bus fare, or whichever. And that's simply the price you pay to get a fish that's generally healthier, and better quality than mass produced "Mill" fish. (comparing to puppy/kitten mills there).

I use shipping as a gauge to determine how badly do I want that particular fish. I have no problem paying $35-50 for a fish, but do I want to pay for the shipping on top of that? Sometimes, I find it might be worth it, providing I have something specific in mind.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I am NO EXPERT but the only things about this fish that are close to perfect is the coloring and the form of the fins. Aren't the edges of his fins too raggedy? Isn't his top line not smooth? I think I see a dip near the tail?

I'm talking about the $500 fish in the original post.

Also no bids on it yet and the auction ends tomorrow. How much would any of you pay for it if he went on sale :lol:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

to be 100% honest, I wouldn't. He's pretty, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I think he's beautiful, and if I was going to start breeding, I would honestly lay out a considerable sum for some fish like that. After all, what an amazing genetic kick-start he would give! I would happily pay $100+ for him, not including shipping.

As a pet, I would never buy him, because I think he deserves to make many babies.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I am NO EXPERT but the only things about this fish that are close to perfect is the coloring and the form of the fins. Aren't the edges of his fins too raggedy? Isn't his top line not smooth? I think I see a dip near the tail?
> 
> I'm talking about the $500 fish in the original post.
> 
> Also no bids on it yet and the auction ends tomorrow. How much would any of you pay for it if he went on sale :lol:


+1. The top line is not even that good (I have pet store fish with nicer toplines). The fins are very good however. Color is nice but no where close to perfect, the butterfly pattern bleeds into the white. The raggedy fins are called combtail, and are created by a half moon/crowntail cross. Not sure about the ibc's stance on it, but some people like it and some don't. Not a 500 dollar fish even if you are breeding.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

There is no IBC standard for kings/giants yet, well I don't think there are I unlike several of the members of this forum won't say a bunch of stuff like it's fact when I don't have a clue if it's true or not. Last I checked there was no category for kings/giants in any fin type. I am sure as they become more popular there will be.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

As the old saying goes, "If you have to ask how much it costs, you can't afford it." Sour grapes about the price, and opinions about what it's worth to you, only betray a plebeian, working-stiff's attitude toward objects and their fiscal worth. You ain't rich enough not to care.

I'm not rich, but I had two really rich friends once. If they wanted it, they bought it---cars, boats, vacation homes. They weren't into Betta, but if they had liked that one, they'd have had a setup built for a few grand and paid someone $100-200 a week to come in and change the water. 

How much do you think their clients pay ATM in Las Vegas to build a tank and the contract to maintain it? One could easily find out what it costs to have a professionally-maintained business-office aquarium. Hint: it's more than we're spending on our little Betta. 

I'd buy that sucker in a second, if I had the money, and keep him as a pet, just to marvel at and admire.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> As the old saying goes, "If you have to ask how much it costs, you can't afford it." Sour grapes about the price, and opinions about what it's worth to you, only betray a plebeian, working-stiff's attitude toward objects and their fiscal worth. You ain't rich enough not to care.
> 
> I'm not rich, but I had two really rich friends once. If they wanted it, they bought it---cars, boats, vacation homes. They weren't into Betta, but if they had liked that one, they'd have had a setup built for a few grand and paid someone $100-200 a week to come in and change the water.
> 
> ...


I agree if I had tons of money to throw around I would buy him and the 200 dollar fish just so I could sit and look at them. They are all very pretty fish and no one else is going to have any that are even close to them


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> There is no IBC standard for kings/giants yet, well I don't think there are I unlike several of the members of this forum won't say a bunch of stuff like it's fact when I don't have a clue if it's true or not. Last I checked there was no category for kings/giants in any fin type. I am sure as they become more popular there will be.


Stone, if you actually read my post you would have noticed that I did not even mention king and giants. I only mentioned currently judged qualities.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Stone, if you actually read my post you would have noticed that I did not even mention king and giants. I only mentioned currently judged qualities.


And if you read the ad for the fish in question, you would notice it is a king/giant, so reading is fundamental, I am guessing that bit of this whole conversation is lost on you, and you want to go off topic just so you can hear yourself talk, so yes I actually read your post and put it back on topic which you had taken it off of....


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Stone, all these people have said previously that they recognize that the betta in question is a giant. And they have a right to be critical, what, with him carrying such a hefty price tag. In the most basic terms, giants are just regular bettas, but bigger. So why would the show standards for basic form be much more different if there were show standards for giants? Yes, everyone agrees that he is a nice fish. But he is not be a perfect fish. There is no need to argue over this. The animosity is unnecessary.


Like others said, unless I end up having more money than I knew what to do with, I would never spend that much money on a betta. He is not even what I like and would not catch my eye in a whole listing of fish. The most beautiful fish I've seen sold for for less too. Besides, for all I know, he might not even survive shipment, and then what would I be left with?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Of course I knew that it was a giant. May I please ask how I am going off topic?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

wow,, someone actually paid $500:shock:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Just that it is gone does not mean that someone payed.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Of course I knew that it was a giant. May I please ask how I am going off topic?


Is this thread about IBC standards for king bettas? or bettas?

I'll answer for you no


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Stone, all these people have said previously that they recognize that the betta in question is a giant. And they have a right to be critical, what, with him carrying such a hefty price tag. In the most basic terms, giants are just regular bettas, but bigger. So why would the show standards for basic form be much more different if there were show standards for giants? Yes, everyone agrees that he is a nice fish. But he is not be a perfect fish. There is no need to argue over this. The animosity is unnecessary.


Well are the standards the same for a crowntail as they are for a halfmoon? after all they are both bettas their fins are different is all....see how that works? kings would have a minimum size requirement would be one thing for sure as for the rest who knows, me or anyone guessing at it would just be blowing hot air, I would rather provide real fact based information than assume a bunch of things to be true which are not. I have shown animals my whole life, dogs and cats, for example a greyhound and a whippet are basically the same dog one is just much larger than the other, they both have what is considered standards for their size and appearance they don't use the greyhound standards to judge whippets and vice versa. 

So if this forum which is really meant to be informational want's a ton of mis-information on it lets just all make up things and post them as fact and god forbid do not ever challenge any post where people are providing falsehoods, some members of this forum seem to post a ton of bad info and people seem to let them because they are a senior member or whatever, I will call someone on bad info, if I have too I will site sources and ask the person providing bad info to post theirs.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

lol wut?
How did this argument even pop up?









" ...mis-information on it lets just all make up things and post them as fact....challenge any post where people are providing falsehoods" I fail to see where any falsehoods have been provided. Simply people stating their opinion on a $500 fish.

I like the fish but would never buy him. Even if it was my perfect dream fish and the breeder spent blood sweat and tears to make it, I would never pay that much for a fish.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Trilobite- that gif makes me giggle every time! XD

Stone- I think you're just looking for a fight. I've yet to see where Mattsbettas has gone off topic at all, let alone anywhere for you to be going off on tangents and tantrums. Neither fish posted in this thread can be shown, because they're not sanctioned.

NOW, before you get your knickers in a twist, EVERYONE who has pointed THAT out, has said he's a nice fish. Giant or no, and YOU'VE admitted that the pricing was a bit too steep for the average keeper/breeder, and you (after stating the fish was priceless) put YOUR personal pricetag on him.

Quit jumping on Mattsbettas, whatever your vendetta against him is, it's getting old, really quick. You keep derailing to attack him, let me give you something to think about:
HE'S NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT THINKS THIS FISH ISN'T WORTH $500!!! Someone else posted the thread, and it's fairly unanimous (yourself included) that this giant salamander halfmoon betta splendens (I think I covered all of it) isn't worth what they're asking.

Deal with it!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha me too! It seems to suit the occasion quite well. Just making a mess of something innocent for no reason. Never say no to panda!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I ain't scurred!! Bad Panda! You pick up my groceries! -glare-

(I love that last little kick that he gives it too! XD)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Skyewillow said:


> Stone- I think you're just looking for a fight.


Maybe he/she knows the breeder and feels defensive? :hmm:


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

now this is weird..how come from discussing a "$500 fish" now it seems like continuous "unhealthy debate"? even seem to "mock each other"?, IMO, whatever the price a seller ask for his goods ( in this case..a betta fish ), it's up to him/her..reasonable or not, will be up to buyers. just fyi, in Indonesia..the highest price ( which is still a record up till now ) for a betta is..almost US$ 1500, and no I'm not kidding and I don't make this up. was that guy who bought it crazy? maybe ( I dunno the guy personally ), was he just bragging to show he has a lot of money? again..maybe..but whatever his reason was..it was his money. Everyone has their own standard in how much they're willing to pay to buy a fish..and how does it sounds IF I say..."hey look at this crowntail on aquabid..the seller wants 10 US$ for it..I think it's not worth it, looks like a crap compared to mine, I can get one like that for less than 0.5 US$ here." Probably some will start to criticize, say I'm "cocky", and all that..but I'm not the one who's judging how much other's fish worth LOL.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Someone paid almost $1500 USD for a betta? Does anyone have a picture of him? (The fish, I mean. Not the purchaser!  )


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Someone paid almost $1500 USD for a betta? Does anyone have a picture of him? (The fish, I mean. Not the purchaser!  )


well no I don't have the picture of that pricey betta, and actually I don't really care how it looked like LOL, but if u think that's crazy...what about trading a brand new car for a Zebra dove ( Geopelia striata )? And a pair of the first "cooper/gold" betta were sold for how much? around 1k US$ if I'm not mistaken. All I'm trying to say is..crazy as it seem, it happened. Antiques, paintings, stamps, and in this case bettas. It's all about how much someone willing to spend on something he/she likes. And on the seller part, it's all about how much he/she thinks "acceptable" as compensation for his/her "hardwork" in "creating" or "acquiring" the "goods". So, basically, if someone say.."nah, am not gonna buy that for such price" well, it's up to him/her. Just remember that it's also up to the seller how much he/she wants for his/her "goods". Honestly, before I start breeding, I was thinking " oh come on...such price for such fish?" then a senior breeder reply me with.."u think it's price too high?, then here's your opportunity..breed for me such fish for such price, I'll buy from you. "


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

Sweet baby Jesus that is an expensive fish  I looked through that guy's auctions and he has one with a $1000 reserve too with a $1500 Buy Now option, also black also EE so idk if he is even fertile . . . who would buy that?


----------

